# -More Fishing Supplies-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is my 2013 fishing season Uncle Josh Bait Co. order. I'm ready to hit it now.
A bunch of #11s and a T-shirt.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Does that make you a "Pig" pig ? --Tim


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

You got a secret on how to punch holes in those for the hook? I always struggle with that out on the boat and been meaning to look into an easier way. Kmart down here had jars for $.50 each and I bought twenty of them.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

cmalinowski said:


> You got a secret on how to punch holes in those for the hook? I always struggle with that out on the boat and been meaning to look into an easier way. Kmart down here had jars for $.50 each and I bought twenty of them.


There is a slit/slot cut in them. Once you find it, there's no problem installing or removing it from a hook. Sometimes it's hard to find. It's normally within an 1/8-inch of the top. Good luck.


----------

